# Golden Visa



## suzeb (11 mo ago)

Looking to network with people who have done this or who have experience helping people.
We would rather work with real people than web chats.
We would like to look at commercial opportunities in the Lisbon area.
Any recommendations or advise would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------

